# Duyuru > Gündem >  Fransa'yı boykot etmek

## axuliuma

Fransız Parlamentosu sözde Ermeni soykırımına ceza öngören yasa tasarısı 
kabul etti. şimdi yasa Fransız Senatosu'na sunulacak. Kongre metin üzerinde 
değişiklik yapmaz ise yasayı olduğu gibi Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Chirac'a 
sunacak. Yani Meclis'in yasayı kabul etmesi her şeyin bittiği anlamına 
gelmiyor.

şimdi sıra Türkiye'nin cevabında. Bu akıl tutulmasına en iyi cevabı yine 
Türk halkı verecek. Bu nedenle Fransa'yı boykot etmek isteyenler için 
hazırlanan yol haritasını yayınlıyoruz:

1. ünümüzdeki günlerde boykot ilerledikçe Türkiye'deki Fransız veya Fransız 
ortaklı büyük şirketlerden "Biz Türkiye'de üretim yapıyoruz, biz Türk 
firmasıyız" gibi açıklamalar geldiğinde bilin ki boykot işe yarıyor 
demektir. üünkü istediğimiz bu büyük firmaların Fransa'daki üst düzey 
yöneticilerinden Fransız hükümetine baskı yapmalarını istemelerini sağlamak.

2. Fransa ekonomisi şu an kötü durumda. Fransız hükümeti ekonomiyi 
canlandırmak için en son çıkardığı iş yasasını halkın baskısıyla geri çekti. 
Bu olay aynı zamanda hükümetin otoritesini de sarstı. şu anda yapacağımız 
başarılı bir boykot Fransız hükümetini iyice zor durumda bırakacaktır, 
halkın tepkisini yoğunlaştıracaktır.

3. Hangi ürünler boykot edilmeli? Tüm ürünler için ayni kalitede birçok 
seçenek var.

Benzin: Total, Elf

Süpermarket: Carrefour, Gima, Dia Endi, ChampionSA

İnşaat: Ondulin Avrasya (Onduline -Bituline-Isoline), Lafarge, Chryso, Weber 
Markem

Seyahat: Air France, Club Med, Fransa'da tatil, Fransız Kültür Merkezi

Tıraş Bıçağı: BIC

üakmak: BIC, Cartier

Kırtasiye: BIC, Sheaffer

Yoğurt: Danone, Yoplait

şişe Suyu: Perrier, Danone, Evian

Mutfak ve diğer ev eşyalar: Tefal

Oto Lastiği: Michelin, Uniroyal, Recamic

Oto Yedek Parça: Valeo

Otomobil: Renault, Peugeot, Citroen

Spor Ekipmani: Le coq sportif

Motosiklet, Bisiklet: Peugeot

Giyim: Lacoste , Givenchy, Pierre Cardin, Yves Saint Laurent, Etam, RenÃ© 
Derby, Sonia Rykiel, Cacharel, Daniel Hechter

üanta: Longchamps, Lancel, Louis Vuitton

şampuan: L'Oreal, Studio Line, Lancome

Saç ürünleri: L'Oreal, Studio Line, Garnier, Kerastase

Cilt Bakım ürünleri: Clarins, Guerlain, Avon, Avene

Bebek giyim, mama, oyuncak: Bledina, Mellin, Majorette, DPAM, Petit Bateau

Kozmetik: L'Oreal, La Roche Posay, Biotherm, Christian Dior, Clarins, Vichy

Parfüm: Chanel, Christian Dior, Clarins, Drakkar Noir, Fahrenheit, 
Lancome,Lavendar Harvest

Dergi: Marie Claire, Elle

Telekom: Alcatel

Sigorta: AXA, Günes Sigorta, Basak Sigorta, Basak Emeklilik (Groupama 
International)

Finans: Societe General Bankasi, TEB (Türk Ekonomi Bankasi)

İlaç firmaları Sanofi (Aventis&Synthelabo&Pasteur ortakligi): Servier, 
Fournier, Guerbet, Pierre

----------

